

Twilio Launches Long Awaited Carrier Pigeon API - enborra
http://www.twilio.com/pigeons

======
mwill
Already mentioned in <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2394349>

------
joev
This joke is now old enough to drink in the US.

<http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc1149.txt>

------
minalecs
for a second I was really interested trying to figure out if it was codename
for something then I realized and was like ☐_☐

------
kevin_morrill
Has PETA taken a look at this?

